# [distcc] première compilation (résolu mais pas optimisé)

## loopx

Je voudrais installer kde 3.5, et le compiler à l'aide de mon serveur, pour le portable. Donc, j'ai emerger distcc sur les 2 machines, j'ai configuré et lancé le démon sur le serveur (192.169.0.254) et configurer le make.conf sur mon portable. Voici l'erreur:

```

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0'

Making all in libltdl

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/libltdl'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../mcop -I../artsc   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -c -o ltdl.lo ltdl.c

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

distcc[21971] ERROR: compile ltdl.c on 192.169.0.254 failed

make[2]: *** [ltdl.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/libltdl'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/arts-3.5.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 173, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Le make.conf du portable

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://serveur/gentoo-portage"

USE="a52 ssl pthreads real X java socks5 threads wifi xine xosd dvdr avi dga dio dri dts vorbis win32codecs xinerama dbus hal mysql divx4linux dvdread network xvid quicktime xv -gnome samba gtk ithreads fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2 sdl gtk kde dvd alsa oss cdr opengl"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="distcc"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://gentoo.ITDNet.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.itdnet.net/gentoo/"

```

Note, j'ai pas trop compris le calcul pour le -jN (j'ai mis -j3 car 2x 1 proco +1 = 3). Est-ce correct, ou il fallait tenir compte d'un proco en plus (celui du serveur) ???

Voici la config de distcc sur le portable:

```

loop-nb ~ # distcc-config --get-hosts

192.169.0.254

```

Et la config /etc/conf.d/distccd

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-devel/distcc/files/2.18/conf,v 1.2 2004/10/21 16:20:10 vapier Exp $

# distccd configuration file

DISTCCD_OPTS=""

# this is the distccd executable

DISTCCD_EXEC="/usr/bin/distccd"

# this is where distccd will store its pid file

DISTCCD_PIDFILE="/var/run/distccd/distccd.pid"

# set this option to run distccd with extra parameters

# Default port is 3632.  For most people the default is okay.

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --port 3632"

# Logging

# You can change some logging options here:

# --log-file FILE

# --log-level LEVEL  [critical,error,warning, notice, info, debug]

#

# Leaving --log-file blank will log to syslog

# example: --log-file /dev/null --log-level warning

# example: --log-level critical

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --log-level critical"

# SECURITY NOTICE:

# It is HIGHLY recomended that you use the --listen option

# for increased security. You can specify an IP to permit connections

# from or a CIDR mask

# --listen accepts only a single IP

# --allow is now mandatory as of distcc-2.18.

# example:  --allow 192.168.0.0/24

# example:  --allow 192.168.0.5 --allow 192.168.0.150

# example:  --listen 192.168.0.2

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.169.0.0/24"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --listen 192.169.0.254"

# set this for niceness

# Default is 15

DISTCCD_NICE="15"

```

Help, j'ai essayé en désactivant le firewall, mais ca fonctionne tjs pas. Je suis connecté en sans fil, mais ca ne dois rien changer (2-3 Mo/s max)

EDIT: une dernière:

```

serveur ~ # /etc/init.d/distccd status

 * status:  started

```

Note: mon portable est en ~x86, le serveur est un athlonXP (donc avec le stage correspondant).

EDIT2: le make.conf du serveur:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="pthreads ssl -gtk fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse pni syscall mmxext

3dnewext 3dnow mysql -X -kde -gnome"

```

EDIT3: je suis sur que la connexion fonctionne, vu que j'écoute la radio sur le net, et que c'est le serveur qui me sert de gateway. J'ai tjs la radio donc c'est pas ca  :Sad: 

EDIT4: distccmon-text 2   sur les 2 machines, puis je lance un emerge kde. Tous deux n'affichent rien du tout à l'écran (ligne vide)   :Shocked: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Pour le nombre de compilation simultané (MAKEOPTS="-j3" ), ilm vaut mieu tester, a savoir que c'est juste une question de performance.

Pour le reste :

Distcc est-il lancé sur le client ?

Sinon, au niveau du serveur je me souvien que l'option --listen ma causé des problème, essai sans.

----------

## loopx

Il faut lancer distcc sur le client ?????????????

Je croyais que le make.conf était la pour ca   :Shocked: 

Je sais pas quelle commande, je vais chercher un peu

EDIT: j'ai virer le --listen, ca change rien du tout

----------

## loopx

Pour distcc--config, dois-je ajouter le localhost ??? Certain sujet en font référence, d'autre non, sais pas ce que je dois faire...

Je vais pas le mettre... Si le portable compile pas, je le mettrai  :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

il faut metre localhost pour que le portable compil, mais si il est trop lent, il ralentira.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Quote:*   

> Now start the distcc daemon on all the participating computers: 

  sur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml

Bon perso, je je l'ai lancé sur le client, aussi, mais il devait compilé.

Il faut obligatoirement le lancé si on met localhost.

----------

## loopx

Je viens de tester ceci: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321340.html

Mais sans succès   :Sad: 

Dois-je le faire sur le serveur aussi ? car je l'ai fais que sur le portable   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Now start the distcc daemon on all the participating computers:   sur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml
> 
> Bon perso, je je l'ai lancé sur le client, aussi, mais il devait compilé.
> 
> Il faut obligatoirement le lancé si on met localhost.

 

Les pc participants, ce sont ceux qui vont aider mon portable, j'ai donc pas besoin de lancer un démon sur mon portable.

Pour le localhost, je vais l'ajouter, il ne ralentira pas, c'est un bon  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

C'est mieux depuis que j'ai rajouté le localhost, mais ca foire tjs  :Neutral: 

```

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0'

Making all in libltdl

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/libltdl'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../mcop -I../artsc   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -c -o ltdl.lo ltdl.c

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

distcc[14271] (dcc_writex) ERROR: failed to write: Connection refused

distcc[14271] (dcc_writex) ERROR: failed to write: Broken pipe

distcc[14271] Warning: failed to distribute ltdl.c to 127.0.0.1, running locally instead

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

ltdl.c: In function `lt_dlpreload':

ltdl.c:1364: warning: unused variable `errormsg'

ltdl.c: In function `lt_dlexit':

ltdl.c:1394: warning: unused variable `errormsg'

ltdl.c: At top level:

ltdl.c:1795: warning: unused parameter 'deplibs'

ltdl.c:642: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

ltdl.c:626: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

ltdl.c:604: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

ltdl.c:1161: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

ltdl.c:1263: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

ltdl.c:1253: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

ltdl.c:1207: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

ltdl.c:1120: warning: unused parameter 'loader_data'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=link i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include     -o libltdlc.la   ltdl.lo -ldl

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/libltdl'

Making all in mcop

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/mcop'

cd .. && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/admin/missing --run autoheader

rm -f stamp-h2

touch arts_export.h.in

cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status mcop/arts_export.h

config.status: creating mcop/arts_export.h

config.status: mcop/arts_export.h is unchanged

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/mcop'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I. -I../artsc -I../libltdl -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I../libltdl -DEXTENSION_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.5/lib"' -DTRADER_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.5/lib/mcop"' -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -ftemplate-depth-99  -c -o buffer.lo buffer.cc

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I. -I../artsc -I../libltdl -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I../libltdl -DEXTENSION_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.5/lib"' -DTRADER_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.5/lib/mcop"' -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -ftemplate-depth-99  -c -o connection.lo connection.cc

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I. -I../artsc -I../libltdl -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I../libltdl -DEXTENSION_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.5/lib"' -DTRADER_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.5/lib/mcop"' -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -ftemplate-depth-99  -c -o core.lo core.cc

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

distcc[14973] ERROR: compile buffer.cc on 192.169.0.254 failed with exit code 110

make[3]: *** [buffer.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

distcc[15026] ERROR: compile connection.cc on 192.169.0.254 failed with exit code 110

make[3]: *** [connection.lo] Error 1

distcc[15079] ERROR: compile core.cc on 192.169.0.254 failed with exit code 110

make[3]: *** [core.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/mcop'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0/mcop'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/arts-3.5.0-r1/work/arts-1.5.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/arts-3.5.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 173, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Vais aller voir les logs du serveur  :Wink: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

l'erreur avec gcc n'est pas normal (ben ou" c'est une erreur), enfin, je veu dire que lorsque la conenction serveur / client ne fonctionne pas, on a une erreur distcc avant l'erreur gcc, il semblerai que le client soit mal config.

Peut-être un problème avec le PATH ? tu l'a bien exporté ?

----------

## loopx

J'ai lancé le démon sur le portable, après l'avoir configuré, et tjs la meme erreur (voir plus haut, avec le serveur qui retourne une erreur 110)...

Pas cool tout ca

----------

## loopx

Ouch, non, je pensais que j'avais pas besoin du path, vu que j'utilise portage   :Embarassed: 

Je test et ..... bordel de dieu, ca veut tjs rien savoir!!!!

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *loopx wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu" 

 

le -mcpu=i686 est contradictoire avec le CHOST="i386...

Je dirai que tu n'a pas de gcc qui s'appelle i386-pc-linux-gnu mais plustôt : "i686-pc-linux-gnu", non ?

----------

## loopx

Il y a un timeout qui fait l'erreur. Il y a un envoye sur le réseau, puis ca foire 5 secondes après. Le proco du serveur ne travaille pas, rien dans les logs...

----------

## loopx

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"  
> 
> le -mcpu=i686 est contradictoire avec le CHOST="i386...
> ...

 

Ben je ne sais pas... J'ai tout compilé avec ca (toute ma gentoo) et pas eu de problème. Ca foire juste avec distcc  :Sad: .

Que dois-je faire ? Modifier le make.conf du portable ???

----------

## BuBuaBu

dans le make.conf de ton serveur : CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

Je pense vraiment qu'il n'y a pas de gcc "i386-pc-linux-gnu" dans tes machine, et qu'il y a une erreur a ce nioveau dans le make.conf du client.

----------

## loopx

Heu, c'est surement lié au fait que c'est pas le meme stage 3 sur le serveur et sur le portable. Donc, je change le make.conf du client et je met un 686 à la place.

Maintenant, ca compile, mais il n'y a que le serveur qui travaille, le portable travaille pas   :Shocked: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

regarde bien pendant la config, il reste pas des erreur ?

utilise sur le client /usr/bin/distcc-config --set-hosts "localhost/A server/B" Avec A+B = N, A nombre de compil simultané sur le client et B nombre de compil simultané sur le serer. N, le nombre dans le make.conf client MAKEOPTS="-jN", a config également sur le server, avec N(serveur) >= B

Euh, c'est peut-être pas très clair.

----------

## loopx

```

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

```

j'obtiens tjs ceci... Ca compile sur les 2 machines maintenant  :Smile: . Juste que le serveur travaille pas des mass. Comment puis-je augmenter sa charge ???

----------

## loopx

Oki, thx  :Smile:  Je vais m'arranger avec ca  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Heu   :Rolling Eyes:  ca s'appelle du cross compiling ce que je suis entraint de faire   :Question: 

EDIT: et au fait, pourquoi ai-je du changer le make.conf de mon portable, alors qu'il était ainsi après l'install en x86?? (i386 modifié en i686)

----------

## BuBuaBu

En faite il aurait fallu installé un gcc-i386 sur le serveur.

Et ca aurait été du crosscompiling, mais i386, i686 c'est presque pareil, et il n'y aura pas de problème.

Le crosscompiling, c'est plus compilé de l'arm sur une x86, ou du 64bits, sur du 32, ...

----------

## loopx

Dans le make.conf du portable, j'ai mis 17, avec dans distcc-config --set-hosts "localhost/5 serveur/12". Le serveur fait des pauses de temps en temps... Normal ? Mon portable est un dothan 2Ghz et le serveur, un athlonXP 2200+ avec assez de mémoire pour les 2.

Je dois peut etre modifier autre chose, ou encore augmenter   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: le portable aussi fait des pauses de temps en temps, bizarre...

----------

## BuBuaBu

dans /etc/conf.d/distccd sur le serveur, il faut remplacé, au debut :

DISTCCD_OPTS="" par DISTCCD_OPTS="-jN" avec toujour le N <= a celui du make.conf du serveur.

Quand a tes valeur, pour des machines mono-Thread; mono-proc, 5 et 12 c'est beaucoup, 2 pour le client c'est bien. le serveur augmenté jusqu'a cequ'il soit occupé.

----------

## BuBuaBu

par exemple, sur ma machine client (celeronD 2.66Ghz):

/etc/make.conf : MAKEOPTS="-j11"

distcc-config --set-hosts "localhost/1 serveur/12"

Sur ma machine serveur : (Bi-xeons HT 2.8Ghz, soit 4 thread)

/etc/make.conf : MAKEOPTS="-j10"

/etc/conf.d/distccd :DISTCCD_OPTS="-j10"

----------

## loopx

Je dois mettre le :

FEATURES="distcc"        aussi ??? (dans le make.conf du serveur)

En fait, je comprend pas pourquoi il faut spécifier des truc dans le make.conf ET dans distcc-config... Le make.conf du client, c'est celui qui génère N requette, qui sont envoyer à des pc qui peuvent gérer ces requettes (A pour le client, et B pour le serveur). N=A+B, sinon, des requettes sont en attentent ???

Mais alors que vient faire le make.conf du serveur??? (si je ne veux pas qu'il utilise d'autre pc pour compiler)

----------

## BuBuaBu

le make.conf du serveur n'a effectivement rien a faire ici, oups (fatigué).

Par contre, si le client génère n requette et que le serveur en acepte moin (config à l'aide de -j dans /etc/conf.d/distccd), les requettes de trop seront refusées. elle seront alors compillées en local, et on vera une erreur du genre distcc blabla refused, make local.

----------

## loopx

Mouais, je ne suis pas super satisfais de distcc. Mon serveur travaille en moyenne à 50% de ses capacité  :Sad: . Il est en -j5, le portable en -j3, le make.conf, testé en -j5 et -j10... ca change rien !!

N'y a t'il pas moyen d'augmenter la fréquence des envoyes ??? 

Que se passera t'il si je ne met pas le localhost ? Le portable compilera pas ? Peut etre qu'il y a une erreur à ce niveau la....

EDIT: voir ici les statistics du serveur: http://loopx.dyndns.org (charge du cpu)

EDIT2: j'ai pas vu une seule requette qui était refusée... Alors j'augmente, mais il glande le serveur, il GLANDE à mort !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## BaNaNe

J'ai remarqué ca aussi avec mon portable et mon fixe, il y a bien des paquets qui sont envoyé au pc client (celui qui aide à compiler) mais la charge du cpu est aux alentours de 30 - 50% alors que le portable turbine à 100% en permanence... Je ne sais pas si c'est normal ?

----------

## loopx

Ben vi, c'est exactement ca. Quel malheur..... En plus, il y a largement assez coté bande passante du réseau. Je trouve ca fort domage. Moi ce que je voulais, c'est faire carburer mon serveur, à 100% tout le temps, comme ca, il y a gain de temps...

----------

## BaNaNe

Ben il y a quand même des paquets qui passent, c'est déjà ca que le pc hote ne doit pas compiler! J'ai compilé KDE 3.5 il n'y a pas longtemps, j'avais l'impression que ca allait très vite... je ne sais pas si c'est le dothan 2Ghz qui va si vite ou si distcc me fait vraiment gagner du temps...

----------

## loopx

C'est ce que je suis entrain de faire: compilation de kde 3.5... J'attend que ca prenne fin

----------

